# Best place to by ink



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Good evening,
Where is the best place to buy bulk ink systems for the sublimation printers. Also is the epson 1280 stylus photo the printer I need for sublimation???

Thanks so much


----------



## periscope (Sep 14, 2006)

Unless you really need a wide format printer I would suggest you buy one or two C88's for under $100 each. Bulk systems can be a pain. I just use refillable cartridges which last much longer than a regular cartridge and are a breeze to refill. I have never been satified with my 1280.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

periscope said:


> Unless you really need a wide format printer I would suggest you buy one or two C88's for under $100 each. Bulk systems can be a pain. I just use refillable cartridges which last much longer than a regular cartridge and are a breeze to refill. I have never been satified with my 1280.


Where do you get the cartridges?? How long do they last when printing mugs, etc. Is it more expensive to print with the cartridge inks than the bulk inks??

Every company I have talked to says it is much less expensive to use the bulk ink systems

Thanks again
Teresa


----------



## periscope (Sep 14, 2006)

You can get the cartridges from Starline Pacific. $75.00 a set. You then buy bulk ink and refill them as required. They last quite a while. Since you don't have to buy a continous flow system this method is really cheaper. As I said, before, filling/refilling the catridges is a ten minute job at the most.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

periscope said:


> You can get the cartridges from Starline Pacific. $75.00 a set. You then buy bulk ink and refill them as required. They last quite a while. Since you don't have to buy a continous flow system this method is really cheaper. As I said, before, filling/refilling the catridges is a ten minute job at the most.


And you do mugs, coasters, mousepads, shirts etc with these ink sets???

Thanks for answering
I am new to this


----------



## periscope (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I do all these products using C88 printers with refillable cartridges and bulk ink. I do a lot of full coverage mouse pads and ceramic tiles and am amazed at how long the ink lasts when doing these.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

periscope said:


> Yes, I do all these products using C88 printers with refillable cartridges and bulk ink. I do a lot of full coverage mouse pads and ceramic tiles and am amazed at how long the ink lasts when doing these.


Thanks so much for all of the info and your time in answering my questions
It is much appreciated.
I think I am going to go online tonight and order the printer.

Teresa


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Something to consider. I also agree that the bulk systems can be a royal pain to keep running right. But the C88 printer gives you a maximum print size of less than 8.5 inches wide x 11 inches high. Most of the dye sub shirts that I do are Medium to Large shirts and this size print looks to small for me if they want a full coverage graphic. It is also definitely way too small for the XL+ shirts. However, the larger the printable area is, the larger your heat press needs to be. So, the size of your heat press and your printer is will dicate the largest size transfer you can do.

If you purchase the cartridges with ink in them (non-refillable type), it is definitely going to cost you more money per a print. This cartridges contain much less ink than the containers of bulk ink and cost way more to make. So that is why everyone is telling to you go with a bulk ink system. I have no experience with the refillable cartridges for the C88 printer.

By far, the best printer that I have worked with is the Epson 4000/4800. Already comes in 110 ML cartridges, you can print up to 17" and has an automatic nozzle cleaning function. Just like cars, the more bells/whistles you get...the more expensive it is. These printers run around $1800.00. So, it is more of an investment in equipment.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

On a side note, I have been told that the new Epson 3800 (same printer as the 4800 without the roll feature) is designed to only allow you to use the Epson cartridges (no aftermarket cartridges). Is this correct? I think some people here mentioned that they just got one and I would love to know the answer on this one. I could care less for the roll function and the printer is $500 less. Seems like it would be great if we could put our dye sub and pigment ink cartridges in it.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

DAGuide said:


> On a side note, I have been told that the new Epson 3800 (same printer as the 4800 without the roll feature) is designed to only allow you to use the Epson cartridges (no aftermarket cartridges). Is this correct?


I don't know about this specific case, but usually there is going to be a way around it. Someone will figure out the system Epson uses and then fake it in a bulk system or refillable cartidges, then you're good to go =) Generally if a company is selling a system that says it is specifically FOR the printer you have, it should be set to work properly with it (which takes more than just being the same sized carts).


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

On Friday, I was able to see the 3800 in person. This is not basically the same printer as the 4800. It is made with much more plastic parts and has the overall look/feel that it is no where in the same ballpark as the 4800. The cartridges are also pressurized and the lid to the printer must be closed in order for it work properly - which makes it pretty hard to use a bulk system without cutting into the cover. I think Epson when out of there way to make it harder for you to use 3rd party ink systems. Still would be interested in hearing what others think about this printer.


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Where is the best place to buy just the ink.Thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Which inks? Sublimation (Artanium vs. SubliJet IQ) vs. Pigment (Epson/OEM vs. Non-OEM/MagicMix/The Paper Ranch) inks? If you go to sublimation.com you will find a link that allows you to search for a distributor close to you. TLM I believe is the one that sells the MagicMix Inks (I think this is what it is called) that are talked about a lot. The Paper Ranch also sells a pigment ink that works great on transfers as well.


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

periscope said:


> You can get the cartridges from Starline Pacific. $75.00 a set. You then buy bulk ink and refill them as required. They last quite a while. Since you don't have to buy a continous flow system this method is really cheaper. As I said, before, filling/refilling the catridges is a ten minute job at the most.


Periscope,

Is this what you have? Product Details: KBCC88SET

How is it working for you? Any leaks on this system? How long does it last you? I am also a starter and don't want to pay for the CIS. Maybe, when I start printing more in the future, I will buy the CIS. 

Thanks!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't want to put a damper on this thread, but I just found out from Sawgrass last week that their distributors of ArTainium and Sublijet IQ inks are not allow to sell Liter bottles of ink to any customer that is going to put them in printers smaller than an Epson 7800. So, if you wanted to use the cartridges mentioned above, you would have to order the 110 ML bulk refillable bags and somehow transfer the ink from the bag to the cartridge. It looks like these cartridges comes with some syringes that you would have to stick into the bags of dye sub ink or funnel the dye sub inks into another type of container. Might not be the easiest or cleanest thing to do. Maybe someone that has these cartridges can provide us with more details and pictures possibly.


----------



## periscope (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't really give you a number of pages but it certainly lasts much longer than the regular cartridges.

As far as using the 110 ml bags, couldn't these be emptied into a small bottle and syringed out from them?


----------



## mr8500 (Jan 16, 2007)

I buy from TOG SUBLIMATION AT IT'S BEST
Best prices from a US company I can find. And great Customer service.


----------

